# WebOS Doctor Usually take?



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

How long does WebOS Doctor Usually take to restore your touchpad to default?


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Not too long. Only done it once, but it was under 15 minutes.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah, as long as you have enough battery (not sure where the cutoff is) it will be under 15 minutes.
but if you have low battery, it will charge it up to an acceptable amount then start the process.


----------

